# survey about glissando-endings in contemporay/classical music



## lucadanieli (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello everybody. 

I am writing my PhD thesis and I would like to ask a question to you all, as you have more experience than me probably. 

I am trying to understand how many musical works of contemporary/classical music end with a glissando, and how many end with a discrete note/passage even though the musical work is based on or presenting plenty of glissando. 

Any opinion/idea about it?
Or have you got any idea on how I could find this information?


----------

